# Staghounds vs foxhounds what is the difference?



## KatieM84 (30 April 2020)

Hi all, I was just wondering if the staghound hunt use a different breed of hound?  I know that sounds like a silly question but I've been looking at the staghounds websites and they look like foxhounds. Also what happens to the venison from the stag/deer that is hunted? Is it shared amongst the followers? Just curious.


----------



## ycbm (30 April 2020)

Stag hunting using hounds has been illegal in the UK for well over a decade.

.


----------



## KatieM84 (30 April 2020)

I know that but there are still three staghounds packs operating within the law in the UK.


----------



## AdorableAlice (30 April 2020)

If you are thinking of having a day with stag hounds don't even think about taking your own horse.  Hire a horse in the area, they need to know the terrain.


----------



## SOS (30 April 2020)

As a very new user you seem to have quickly found the hunting topics and seem to be bringing some older threads back up.

If genuinely interested, there is lots of information online especially on huntingact.org on older forms of hunting, such as stag hunting. It’s still very active in France, I believe, so there may also be more recent information on stag hunting there.


----------



## KatieM84 (30 April 2020)

I


saddle over sofa said:



			As a very new user you seem to have quickly found the hunting topics and seem to be bringing some older threads back up.

If genuinely interested, there is lots of information online especially on huntingact.org on older forms of hunting, such as stag hunting. It’s still very active in France, I believe, so there may also be more recent information on stag hunting there.
		
Click to expand...

 Thank you I will have a look. I am just genuinely interested, as I was looking at the Devon pack for a visit and just made me wonder the differences.


----------



## KatieM84 (30 April 2020)

AdorableAlice said:



			If you are thinking of having a day with stag hounds don't even think about taking your own horse.  Hire a horse in the area, they need to know the terrain.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you I was thinking about a hireling as none are local to me.


----------



## Arzada (30 April 2020)

KatieM84 said:



			Hi all, I was just wondering if the staghound hunt use a different breed of hound?  I know that sounds like a silly question but I've been looking at the staghounds websites and they look like foxhounds. Also what happens to the venison from the stag/deer that is hunted? Is it shared amongst the followers? Just curious.
		
Click to expand...

Don't know about the venison but 



  has information about 'trophies'. They are Devon *and *Somerset.


----------



## KatieM84 (30 April 2020)

So from what I have found out the staghounds are general larger foxhounds and the venison goes to the farmers and followers. Very interesting. I'm looking forward to following the Devon and Somerset pack over the winter as a visitor.


----------



## ycbm (30 April 2020)

OK, I'll  rise. Stag hunting with hounds is a disgusting  sport. To  chase a deer for any distance before killing it, never mind far enough to make it worth following on horseback, is completely indefensible.

Don't anyone tell me it's necessary because I have a herd of red deer cross my field regularly and if ever any of them need to be killed they are stalked and shot by one man with a gun.


.


----------



## [139672] (30 April 2020)

ycbm said:



			OK, I'll  rise. Stag hunting with hounds is a disgusting  sport. To  chase a deer for any distance before killing it, never mind far enough to make it worth following on horseback, is completely indefensible.

Don't anyone tell me it's necessary because I have a herd of red deer cross my field regularly and if ever any of them need to be killed they are stalked and shot by one man with a gun.


.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree.


----------



## Clodagh (30 April 2020)

I don’t think it is illegal in England, but you can only use two hounds at a time now I think, so instead of laying on the pack once they have selected a stag they stick with the tufters. I have been twice, both before the ban so am far from up to date.
Agree with AA about using a hireling, mine was an amazing horse.


----------



## Orangehorse (19 May 2020)

Yes Clodagh, I think you are correct, that Stag Hunting still takes place "within the law" as they say.  The deer are held at bay, not brought down by hounds.


----------

